# What's the difference between....



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What is the difference between a Scottish shepherd and a Rolling Stones song?
One says, 'Hey you, get off of my cloud!", and the other says, 'Hey McCloud, get off of my ewe!'

What's the difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi?
The people in Dubai don't like the Flintstones but the people in Abu Dhabi doooooo.

What is the difference between a well dressed man on a unicycle and a poorly dressed man on a bicycle?
Attire

What's the difference between a Taliban outpost and a Pakistani Elementary school?
I don't know, I just fly the drone.

What is the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
The pricks are on the outside of the porcupine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

